# Plants that don't like Flourish Excel



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

+ my Java Moss is not doing as wel....


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

try cutting your light some (take a bulb or two away)


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Using Seachem's Flourish Excel*

Hello Krazy...

I know this is "old news" to you, but Seachem's Flourish Excel contains an industrial form of carbon called "Gluteraldehyde". It seems this problem has come up before in this forum.

Anyway, Flourish Excel contains 1.5 percent of this carbon and in high doses is used to control algae, as you've seen it does a very good job. What many don't know, is this fert is also toxic to other primitive plants like ferns, mosses and varieties of Vallisneria.

I used this fert quite some time ago, but in small doses and it works for the more complex aquatic plants. It's kind of a plant "steroid". I had to stop using it, because it was starting to damage my Java fern and Singapore moss. 

I'm sorry about your plants. The ferns and mosses are a little hardier and in time, can recover, mine did. Vals aren't so tough and you may need to replace them.

B


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I find that vals do fine with excel. If anything it slows down their growth a bit (which could be a good thing).


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey every one thanks for the responses. I was aware of the adverse affects of Excel but I am surprised at how fast they have taken place.

I was most surprised about the affect it seems to be having on one of my swords. i have 2 different species of sword in the tank and only one seems to be affected.

Does anyone know if Excel has an effect of Swords?


----------

